# Does anyone know?



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

I bought this car in San Diego off a dealer. car might be from fallbrook as prev owner adress. Does anyone know who did this paint job. The designs look like marbel. car is pink with purple pearl and blue flakes.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

you might get more views by putting as much info in the title as possible
I woud start a new topic

for example:

need help finding this painter in fallbrook who painted this car

anyone know who painted this car from fallbrook?

I like the last one....good luck


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Mar 1 2011, 04:31 AM~19986918
> *I bought this car in San Diego off a dealer. car might be from fallbrook as prev owner adress. Does anyone know who did this paint job. The designs look like marbel. car is pink with purple pearl and blue flakes.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good for a small car nice paint job!


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

cool, thanks! here is another view of the design. Ill get closer ones as soon as I take some.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

I didnt


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 1 2011, 11:24 AM~19988030
> *you might get more views by putting as much info in the title as possible
> I woud start a new topic
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Mar 2 2011, 11:16 AM~19995624
> *cool, thanks! here is another view of the design. Ill get closer ones as soon as I take some.
> 
> 
> ...



what is the make and model of that car?


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 3 2011, 10:54 PM~20012185
> *what is the make and model of that car?
> *


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

2003 Nissa altima,ill post closer pics soon. they got down on this job.


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for all your help L.I.L homies. Here are the closer pics. does anyone know how much something like this would come out to? So far the car is pink or fushia,I have noticed at night the car looks purple,depends on the angle your looking at it and in the morning ive noticed some red. As the design looks like marble with pink,purple,stripes and some leafing.


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Mar 1 2011, 03:31 AM~19986918
> *I bought this car in San Diego off a dealer. car might be from fallbrook as prev owner adress. Does anyone know who did this paint job. The designs look like marbel. car is pink with purple pearl and blue flakes.
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN YOU FIND HIM. DONT KILLEM, JUST RUFF HIM UP A LITTLE :biggrin:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Mar 13 2011, 05:52 AM~20079826
> *WHEN YOU FIND HIM. DONT KILLEM, JUST RUFF HIM UP A LITTLE :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

the chances of finding the painter is slim to none. Quit bumping the damn topic.



ttt


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

:uh: I knew someone would write this sooner or later. It has not even been a month. Ill give it a year and then ill give up. DEAL? :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

why do you want to kow who painted it, do you like it???


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 5 2011, 12:37 AM~20262530
> *why do you want to kow who painted it, do you like it???
> *


Yes! Great work. But other than that,the paint is craked on the passenger side doors were the mural is at. I asked around how to do it and no one knows how. Ill keep looking. :happysad:


----------

